# Carving tools



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*A handful of carving tools - for spoons, mugs and so.*

*A handful of carving tools*
for spoons, mugs and so.

Since my workshop is closed for restore I am really low on tools now.
But:









My wonderful friend Jamie send me a fine spoon plane and I just got a new little palm gouge, since I left my sweet hand forged one on the car roof and drove home one day… 
Also I had an axe and a spoon knife in the basement here, so now I will actually be able to do a little green woodworking.









A handful of tools, knifes I have a bunch here (all self made), all sizes, here my favourite chopper.









Sheets: all cutting tools need protection, knife have its sheet, the new little gouge came with a fine leather one, cycle tyre and a hair band for the others, works really fine.









I like to change between a gouge and a spoon knife, then its not so hard on the arm and hand.
Now we will see where the new boy in town fits in.
(I'm retired due to a neck operation, that have left me with chronic pain in neck and arms).









Big smile!









I also bought me another sharpening stone.
A small pocket version I saw at Jamies place and fell in love with.
It's really cool for the tour.
This diamond side is for the rough.









And this side to finish up.
Both sides are used dry.
(Even I spit on the stone out of habits and this keeps me laughing at my self).









And it comes in a fine little pocket holster.
I can highly recommend this little fellow.









Made some fresh staves so I could try the new spoon plane, it really takes some wood and seems really most like a sculpture tool.
Think it will take some larger projects like bowls, before it really gets useful.









The hand gouge can really dig out some wood fast and precise.









The spoon knife can when used right really leave a fantastic finish.

When I look at the blog now, I see it's more a look how lucky I am post, but I guess that's fine for once.
The truth is I feel happy and lucky.
In my mug carving: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610 post I tell a little more.

I'll try to leave some useful links, even we have so much good stuff here on LJ:

The Spoon Carving Website:
http://www.spooncarving.org.uk/page7/page19/page19.html

Woodworker HKL:
http://www.woodworkerhowardlobb.com/works-in-process.html

Nashville guitar maker:
http://www.bobsyouruncle.net/TNM_Guitars/Mike%20Brown/sn011_mike_brown2.htm

Video:





Woodcraft:
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2004867/7518/carvers-spoon-plane.aspx

Finetools:
http://www.fine-tools.com/eschab.htm

*The best of my thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *A handful of carving tools - for spoons, mugs and so.*
> 
> *A handful of carving tools*
> for spoons, mugs and so.
> ...


Neat tools, Mads!

I have been thinking of making a mini knife spoon similar to the design you have. I hope it will work and I can temper the metal so it will keep an edge.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *A handful of carving tools - for spoons, mugs and so.*
> 
> *A handful of carving tools*
> for spoons, mugs and so.
> ...


Mads there is always a tool kit 
I always have my knifes & a saw in my wheelchair undercarriage
Never stuck if you have tools

Jamie


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

mafe said:


> *A handful of carving tools - for spoons, mugs and so.*
> 
> *A handful of carving tools*
> for spoons, mugs and so.
> ...


Spoon plane is very interesting, hadn't come across that before. Looks great for bowls and chair seats and such. Nice tools overall, lot of carving fun to be had with just those.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *A handful of carving tools - for spoons, mugs and so.*
> 
> *A handful of carving tools*
> for spoons, mugs and so.
> ...


Nice tools Mads. Are you getting into making treen big time?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A handful of carving tools - for spoons, mugs and so.*
> 
> *A handful of carving tools*
> for spoons, mugs and so.
> ...


A very nice tool kit there Mads. I really liked that spoon plane. Never seen one before. Glad to see that you are getting in some woodworking even though your not back in your shop yet.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *A handful of carving tools - for spoons, mugs and so.*
> 
> *A handful of carving tools*
> for spoons, mugs and so.
> ...


Love the spoon plane Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A handful of carving tools - for spoons, mugs and so.*
> 
> *A handful of carving tools*
> for spoons, mugs and so.
> ...


Lew, the spoon knifes are a gem, so go for it, otherwise you can buy them quite cheap from Mora.
Jamie, yes I saw that little cool tool pack on your wheel chair and love it! I usually have a bunch in the car, as well as a hammock and other stuff I cant live without… 
Tim, a new one for me too, think it's a winner for shaping, but time will tell.
Topa, what a wonderful word Treen, never heard it before. No I just play around as always, I want to try it all, to explore, learn, love live. ;-)
Mike, I was thinking I could bring the tools to the shop when I get back in and then sit on a chair in front of the fire making some shaves, while I wait for my stuff to come back in the new year.
Ken, Smiles.
Thank you guys, just a happy boy here making treen,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Honing stick - field honing and stropping for spoon knifes*

*Honing stick*
field honing and stropping for spoon knifes

First little project in the shop after it's reopening.









Made this little drawing in my sketchbook last year and decided it was a good little get 'started project'.









So a piece of a old broomstick.









Run through the table saw a little over the center.









Making for the slice.









Ripping down half way.









Finishing the cut.









That's a stick with a slice…









Making a groove for a O-ring.









Here the O-ring, and you can see the sandpaper wrapped around the stick.









Now holding it together.









Cut a piece of leather for a strop.









Contact glue on both leather and stick.









Waiting 20 minutes… Time for the pipe and a cold beer.









Tataaaaaa!
We got a stick.









Before loading the strop, I give it a few drops of Camellia oil.









Loading the strop with compound.
The oil helps to hold the compound and bring a little rust prevention.









So now I can stay sharp, even when I'm out the shop.

Hope this little blog can inspire others; to keep their tools sharp on the go.

*Best thoughts,* 
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Honing stick - field honing and stropping for spoon knifes*
> 
> *Honing stick*
> field honing and stropping for spoon knifes
> ...


Interesting concept Mads, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Honing stick - field honing and stropping for spoon knifes*
> 
> *Honing stick*
> field honing and stropping for spoon knifes
> ...


Great and useful starter project Mads! I had not read about the oil on the strop before. Question: is the leather on the flat side and the curved side? Will you be making a sheath or holster for it to keep it from getting dirty or torn up? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Honing stick - field honing and stropping for spoon knifes*
> 
> *Honing stick*
> field honing and stropping for spoon knifes
> ...


Thanks for the photo how-to, Mads! This will be on my list of things to make. Still trying to find the time to make my scorp.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Honing stick - field honing and stropping for spoon knifes*
> 
> *Honing stick*
> field honing and stropping for spoon knifes
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## bch (Jan 14, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Honing stick - field honing and stropping for spoon knifes*
> 
> *Honing stick*
> field honing and stropping for spoon knifes
> ...


Very nice, as usual!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Honing stick - field honing and stropping for spoon knifes*
> 
> *Honing stick*
> field honing and stropping for spoon knifes
> ...


great tool there mads, and you even made us electron users happy with the use of the table saw…lol…i like this, your always good at this.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Honing stick - field honing and stropping for spoon knifes*
> 
> *Honing stick*
> field honing and stropping for spoon knifes
> ...


Nice portable sharpening kit Mads. Now you can work outdoors whenever the weather permits.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Honing stick - field honing and stropping for spoon knifes*
> 
> *Honing stick*
> field honing and stropping for spoon knifes
> ...


Very soon you are going to have so many hand made tools an you will run out of space to store all of them 

Great as usual.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Honing stick - field honing and stropping for spoon knifes*
> 
> *Honing stick*
> field honing and stropping for spoon knifes
> ...


Thanks for the video.

How do you determine those lines on the template you glued on the side; the one you used to find the angles.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Honing stick - field honing and stropping for spoon knifes*
> 
> *Honing stick*
> field honing and stropping for spoon knifes
> ...


Nice picture how-to on a gr8 looking strop. An addition to the sharpening arsenal we should have for a quick tune-up of keeping your cutters sharp.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Honing stick - field honing and stropping for spoon knifes*
> 
> *Honing stick*
> field honing and stropping for spoon knifes
> ...


Sorry Mads,I am not sure why my comment on a scrollsaw bowl ended up here.

I am very sure I watch the video and commented on the user post. Definitely should not be here…


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Honing stick - field honing and stropping for spoon knifes*
> 
> *Honing stick*
> field honing and stropping for spoon knifes
> ...


That is a great project Mads! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Honing stick - field honing and stropping for spoon knifes*
> 
> *Honing stick*
> field honing and stropping for spoon knifes
> ...


Hi hi ho,
Philip, smiles.
Ian, lol, I was a wee bit confused, now it makes sense. Guess you are right, I might run out of space… Have actually been looking around lately and found I have quite a few doubles, so guess I have to sell a little. 
Roger, one for the road. ;-)
stefang, yes, no joy sitting in the wild with a dull knife…
Grizz, I am not at all a fanatic, have the principle, that when I can do it by hand, I'm allowed to use the machine.
bch, thanks.
Mauricio, ;-)
lew, so many projects so little time. This is a fast one.
Candy, the leather is on the flat side, you could make a extra with the curve, but I think not needed.
Don, smiles.
Best thoughts and thank you all,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Spoon knife leather sheaths.*

*Spoon knife leather sheaths*
I know it's not made of wood - lol.

Since I care for my tools and the spoon knifes when useful are razor sharp, I thought it would be wise to make them some sheaths, to replace the rubber once I made from bicycle tire tube (they did not stand the sharp edge and were not sexy at all - lol). After browsing the web a little, I found a type I liked and the rest was as they say at Nike: 'just do it' or Sinatra: 












As many of my projects this one started with a sketch, in this way I set my thoughts straight or at least try to.









Here the knifes, a one sided pointed and a two sided flat.
So the sheaths have to work for both.
They are btw. just plain Mora / Frost of Sweden knifes.









So first I choose some leather, I like a quite stiff one for sheaths.
Used this to take the measures and mark out where I wanted the closing straps to be placed.









This could then be transformed into a work drawing.









Like this. 
(It's not in scale here).









Made a copy by folding the paper and draw over, then cut them out.
I had only needed to fold and cut… Guess I am getting a wee bit rusty.









So placed on the leather - be sure to face right side down. 
Then cut.









Cut out.









With a leather plane I make the leather thinner at the middle.
(Not needed).









Just more easy to bend.









Just for fun I stamped an old woodworkers mark into the leather.









My name is Felding and fell over this old Gooding long time ago and never used it.
Just thought it had a funny ring to it that matched my family name.
Enough fooling MaFe.









Trimming the edges.
Just a straight cut, nothing fancy now…









Bend to curve.
Give it a good massage.









Now I made a little loop of leather, which fit inside the sheath.
Then pressed a hole close to the end.









And while the sheath is bend also a hole in the end of the sheath.









Then one of these little screw together leather things… 
There are many ways here, you could also sew it or rivet, this was just fast and good looking.









Works like this.









Get the picture!









With the knife in place, you can now markup how long the strap and where the closure should be.









Center also.









Trim for X factor and for not having too much hanging around.









Punch holes in sheath.









Now Chicago studs or whatever they are called.









In place.









When they are in place it is possible to find the right spot for strap holes.
Punch it baby!









And make a cut like this, important to do it on the right side.
It helps the stud to slide easy in and keeps it locked.









We got sheaths!









Two.









Finish!
Not the end, but finish.
Leather needs care.
Metal needs protection.
Grease for the leather and then I put some Japanese Camellia oil on the inside also to help protect the metal.









So here before and after grease.
Jamie you might see something you know here also… Made a simple sheath for that one too, thanks. ;-)









Here they are, as a pair, now you see why I made the little loop. ;-) 
I'm quite happy with the result.
Bet the knifes are happy too, now they stay sharp and make no damage.









Hmmmmmm guess I have to visit nature soon….

Here link for a honing stick I made for the knifes: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/39628
And for a few of the knifes I made, among them the one on the photo: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/29956
Finally for a full knife making tutorial: http://www.felding.net/7knifemaking5.html

Hope it can inspire to give care to your tools, most of all to stay sharp.

*The best of my thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Very nice work, pictures and easy to understand blog, if that's the term. . Were you able to work on a save the blog texts and pictures before posting or did you prepare it all in one session?
I've yet to look up the definition of blog.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


as usual, right on mads, its always inspiring to see tools taken care of the way they should..you always do such a nice job, stay sharp…


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Very cool Mads…


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Great work!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


As usual Mads. Looking very good.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Few links:
Easy type: http://outdoors.magazine.free.fr/spip.php?article352
Wood type: http://ronsprimitiveskills.blogspot.dk/2011/10/revamped-spoon-or-crooked-knife-case.html
The one that inspired me: http://www.bushcraftuk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111062
Real sheath type: http://www.bushcraftuk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10956
Bag: http://www.outdoor-extreme.co.uk/carver_hook_knife_plus_sheath.html
Side: http://www.outdoor-extreme.co.uk/single_hook_knife_with_pouch.html
It never ends, long live the internet!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Nicely done, Mads. You're getting to be quite a leather worker as well as you're other many accomplishments.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Great post Mads! You have made an awesome collection. I love your makers marks using the stamp. I always use the strop you made for me, thanks so much again!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Very nice solution Mads!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Well done. I may have to make a pair for my spoon carving knives. They came with a holder but it is bulky.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Thank you for the lesson, Mads, I really learned a lot! And thanks for the links to your knife making story!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Nicely made Mads 
A very practical protector
Justin made me a case for mine
Less cut fingers 

Jamie


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Mads you are turning tool making into an art my friend.

It's fascinating how you made the tool pouch. So much attention to details.

Great work!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Very clever and they look great!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Good stuff Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Mads, you're a man after my own heart. I would approach the sheaths the same way. thanks for the blog on your process!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Hi guys,
Thank you all for the comments, they gave a big warm smile on my face.
FWARMC, I write it all in one go. ;-) Not sure what it's called… Perhaps a tutorial… Naaaa. Blog is fine.
See you all, best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Beautifully done Mads. I love your leather sheaves that you've posted here on LJ. They always look nicely seasoned (my word) and seem to be a natural part of the tools they protect. I did make some knife sheaths which I used a lot in the navy which weren't nearly as nice as yours, but the experience did give me all the more appreciation for your fine work.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Thanks Mike, I actually like working in leather, it's quite slow, yet quite flexible and just becomes more beautiful with tear and wear if you make a good job to begin with.
Smiles my friend,
Mads


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Your work here is wonderful and shows how multi-talented you are.
I love making sheaths for tools, to protect and make them beautiful which is exactly what you have done…just beautiful.
If anyone is going to try this, use vegetable tanned leather like Mafe has…think brown cowboy leather. It can be wet molded around tools, can be carved and will not harm tools. The leather is made with tree bark usually taking up to a year to tan.
Chrome tanned leather, think Italian sofa, most auto leather, is a faster process using chromium salts. These can oxidize tools so be careful!!

Here are some of my small tool covers









A leather weight (has a hunk of steel and lead inside)









An angle wallet for credit and business cards









Thanks for posting this Mafe, you helped start my passion for leather work in a blog a few years ago
Scott
ps those are called "screw rivets" that you used


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Here a tutorial I made for making a knife and sheath.
http://www.felding.net/7knifemaking1.html

Wauuu Scott, what wonderful leather work! I see you have a talent there. Yes working leather is a wonderful feel, there are some strict rules, easy to follow and then the rest is imagination and joy. Thank you so much for your kind words, especially the fact that I inspired you to get going, this is precious to me, since it has been my main drive for posting and blogging - to inspire others as I got inspired my self. Thank you from my heart.
Screw rivets, I will try and remember, thanks.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


----------



## nisker (Jun 20, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Hey Mafe - It seems that whatever I need to make, you're ahead of me 

Here is my variation on your model.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Wonderful Nisker, just wonderful, fine work on that leather.
(In public school they said I was slow…). Laughs.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## cgooding (Jan 3, 2018)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


So I just stumbled on this tutorial. Great job!
Is there any way I can convince you to sell me your Gooding stamp (It's my last name and you don't come across Gooding items often)?
Message me if you are interested.
Thanks!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


Dear C Gooding.
Yes I am sure we can make a deal on that stamp, my last name is Felding, so really it must be yours. ;-)
Send me a mail here on LJ, then we can see if we can make it happen.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## maburton (Nov 13, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife leather sheaths.*
> 
> *Spoon knife leather sheaths*
> I know it's not made of wood - lol.
> ...


question on the design. could the metal back for the button that is inside the leather damage the blade of the knife?
I copied your design, which I think is beautiful, but I was worried about the back of the button dulling my knives


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Old hand forged spoon knife - this one gets a new wooden handle.... *

*Old hand forged spoon knife*
this one gets a new wooden handle…

Yea yea yea, I'm hopeless.

In the beginning of this summer I was out sailing in my kayak - yes I was sailing, not rowing…
At the habour I meet a really nice man Henning, he invited me for a coffe and told me he had some old tools he would like to offer me. Months went by and finally I managed to make the visit last week.










This is the kayak, when it's all rigged up for sailing.
(I managed 5,1 knots this summer, that is great fun in a small vessel like this).










Henning gave me a bucket full of old tools, sadly they had been out and was filled with water and the planes were full of wood beetles, so they can't all be saved.










A little side story…
When I was driving up there on the country road in my car, right after a overtaking, a buzzard was flying in from the side, for a hundred meters or so we were looking into each others eyes - the bird stayed in this height and hit the wind shield with a giant BANG - I closed my eyes since I was convinced the window would break, but nothing happened except the mirror fell down and I was a bit shocked.
(Since there were traffic I could not stop to see what happened to the bird).
I am still trying to find the meaning…
(To see your image killing a developed eagle signifies that you will achieve your goals with hook or crook. It also suggests that you will not allow anyone to instill conspiracies to prevent you from getting what you have desired. In short such dreams signify that you will overcome every obstacle and will reach your highest goal).
Hmmmmmmmmmmm

*Ok, back on track MaFe, we are actually supposed to see a spoon knife!*










So this is the guy we are talking about.
Or was supposed to talk about…










Circular centered cut with bevels on both sides and inside out.
The truth is I think it is a clog makes knife, since Henning had a few tools that I believe was the clog makes.









So first a little destruction, the old poor quality pine handle had to go.
It indicates that the tool has been used by a common worker, when it was in use.
A sweet thank you to my friend Jim for this wonderful mallet, he turned for me and send all the way to Denmark, I use it often and always send you a warm thought.









This is what is left, to some a piece of scrap metal.
To others a piece of history and a tool, just waiting to get life back.









So on to the lathe, finding a good shape.
I use some quite hard wood, a piece of scrap, the pole of a old parasol.









When the shape is there, I give it rings.
This to make a good grip.
Not too fine a finish, this will also make the grip better and it is a tool.









Then a little color and finally my favorite antique wax.









So - a handle is born.









Drilling.









Now I make the iron red hot under a flame, but just the tang, make sure the cutting edge and end gets no heat or it will get dull.









And burn it into the handle.









I stick it in water after and leave it to dry.









All thats left now is sharpening and we are ready to go.









Another child in the tool family.

*Thank you Henning.*

Hope it can inspire others to bring life to old tools.

*The best of my thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Old hand forged spoon knife - this one gets a new wooden handle.... *
> 
> *Old hand forged spoon knife*
> this one gets a new wooden handle…
> ...


Cool Mads. I just wish I could find old tools like that here. Rust is a big problem in my area.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old hand forged spoon knife - this one gets a new wooden handle.... *
> 
> *Old hand forged spoon knife*
> this one gets a new wooden handle…
> ...


Love the kayak pic, I want one!, To bad about the neglected planes. Great job salvaging the hook knife though, Came out great!


----------



## siavosh (Apr 11, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Old hand forged spoon knife - this one gets a new wooden handle.... *
> 
> *Old hand forged spoon knife*
> this one gets a new wooden handle…
> ...


Great post as usual. As for the bird, I'm not sure what it means either. I hit an animal (deer) for the first time this summer, and I spent the next few weeks trying to find some deeper meaning…other than driving slower in the woods, I'm still searching.

Question, what does heating the tang do? Do you then need to hammer or just push it into the new handle to stay firm?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Old hand forged spoon knife - this one gets a new wooden handle.... *
> 
> *Old hand forged spoon knife*
> this one gets a new wooden handle…
> ...


Thanks, Mads! This is the type of knife I am considering making- when I can find the time!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old hand forged spoon knife - this one gets a new wooden handle.... *
> 
> *Old hand forged spoon knife*
> this one gets a new wooden handle…
> ...


Madts, rust is a devil! In this case it was actually the bugs that were the real sinners, hope luck will smile at you.
Mauricio, it's a Klepper kayak, a folding kayak, so cool. https://www.facebook.com/klepperkayak
siavosh, yes I am at the same conclusion now… drive slow. ;-) Yes when you heat the tang and put it in the handle, you make a perfect fit, like a glove, if you find the right temperature, you will need no hammer and too hot you will burn the handle… so experimentation. ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old hand forged spoon knife - this one gets a new wooden handle.... *
> 
> *Old hand forged spoon knife*
> this one gets a new wooden handle…
> ...


Cool Lew, now you got the template!
Tell me if you need pictures or measures.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Old hand forged spoon knife - this one gets a new wooden handle.... *
> 
> *Old hand forged spoon knife*
> this one gets a new wooden handle…
> ...


Interesting story. Nice restoration..


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Old hand forged spoon knife - this one gets a new wooden handle.... *
> 
> *Old hand forged spoon knife*
> this one gets a new wooden handle…
> ...


Those tools really needed a dose of love Mads. 
I think they ended up with the right man for the job.

Great work.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Old hand forged spoon knife - this one gets a new wooden handle.... *
> 
> *Old hand forged spoon knife*
> this one gets a new wooden handle…
> ...


Looks nice. Have you sharpened it up and put it back to work?

Looking forward to some spoon projects. (I need to make a few myself)


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Old hand forged spoon knife - this one gets a new wooden handle.... *
> 
> *Old hand forged spoon knife*
> this one gets a new wooden handle…
> ...


Great to see retired tools brought back into active service. Excellent work.

I love the turned hammer you used to split the old handle. Very eye-catching grain pattern.
Did you make it? Is it a blog as well?

Nice Kayak, by the way. Your Viking ancestors would be proud of you! )


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Old hand forged spoon knife - this one gets a new wooden handle.... *
> 
> *Old hand forged spoon knife*
> this one gets a new wooden handle…
> ...


Well done Mads. You have the rehandling process down pat.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old hand forged spoon knife - this one gets a new wooden handle.... *
> 
> *Old hand forged spoon knife*
> this one gets a new wooden handle…
> ...


Murch, you got me there!
I forgot to write a thank you to my friend Jim for the mallet, I even left it on the picture just to use the chance to say thank you to him again, will do now.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Old hand forged spoon knife - this one gets a new wooden handle.... *
> 
> *Old hand forged spoon knife*
> this one gets a new wooden handle…
> ...


Very cool Mads. You did a fantastic job on this and a great story as well. All the best!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Old hand forged spoon knife - this one gets a new wooden handle.... *
> 
> *Old hand forged spoon knife*
> this one gets a new wooden handle…
> ...


Nice revival Mads


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Old hand forged spoon knife - this one gets a new wooden handle.... *
> 
> *Old hand forged spoon knife*
> this one gets a new wooden handle…
> ...


Good looking kayak and kayaker! I do not know if there is a deeper meaning to the bird story. I am sure I would not want to be the one the buzzard was so intent upon! Maybe he was looking at his reflection? 
I am just amazed at what can be rescued and brought back to life, speaking of tools here. The blade looks fragile. How is it used (hint hint video request)? I've been staring at the group photo and want to know What is that and that and that? The square rolling pin with a knob on top, the one handled draw knife, the ice scraper…?
Thanks for sharing Mads!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Old hand forged spoon knife - this one gets a new wooden handle.... *
> 
> *Old hand forged spoon knife*
> this one gets a new wooden handle…
> ...


Mads, that's a beautiful kayak and a beautiful salvage job.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*

*Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
As seen on the web

Sometimes we see something that makes us say; *'Why did I not think of this' *!

These sheaths are for spoon knifes with half circle or more in curve, or for your scorps, but can be used for many other tools also.
I love the idea because it's so simple and easy to make.









The last blog in tis series was me showing the old spoon knife with it's new handle.
Now it's time to make it a sheath.









The idea is simple a fold around the blade type sheath.
So first I made a template out of paper just folding the paper around it and with a pen drawing the cut lines.
The cut the paper out and test this on the tool and finally cut it out in a piece of leather.
You will understand more later.









Then wrap around the blade and mark where you want the button.
I would put it a wee closer to the center next time…









Then mount the screw back button.









Make a hole in the other side a wee smaller than the button.









Finally make a small cut like this for opening.









Place your tool on top.









Fold top flap down.









Fold screwback button flap over.









Finally close it up.
That's really clever, I admire who ever thought this out.
Now the knife will stay sharp when brought outside the workshop.

Hope it can inspire to give protection to your tools, most of all to stay sharp.

*The best of my thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## bch (Jan 14, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> 
> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> As seen on the web
> ...


Quick and easy, and looks nice, too.


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> 
> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> As seen on the web
> ...


Great idea, thanks!


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> 
> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> As seen on the web
> ...


Thanks Mads, I will have to make one for my new spoon knife.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> 
> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> As seen on the web
> ...


I wouldn't be looking on a woodworking website for a cancer Doctor.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> 
> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> As seen on the web
> ...


Just got a PM from old Hermanson with a scam. Beware.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> 
> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> As seen on the web
> ...





> Just got a PM from old Hermanson with a scam. Beware.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Same here… pretty busy in the 52 minutes of being on the site. Just flag and delete - Cricket will handle it.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> 
> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> As seen on the web
> ...


I am now at the doctor… lol.
Yes a waste of time it is with that spam.
Thanks.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## nisker (Jun 20, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> 
> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> As seen on the web
> ...


Great Idea Mads.

I like how there is no metal near the blade.

I'm going to be copying that too 

/Nisker


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> 
> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> As seen on the web
> ...


Very nicely done Mads. I should have something like this on every edge tool I own since I am constantly cutting myself, but without serious damage.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> 
> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> As seen on the web
> ...


That's a great idea Mads and so simple to do too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> 
> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> As seen on the web
> ...


I might try this for my scorps.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> 
> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> As seen on the web
> ...


Nice! 
Now if I could just learn to sharpen mine.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> 
> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> As seen on the web
> ...


Gr8 protection for those sharp tools


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> 
> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> As seen on the web
> ...


That is a great idea. Where it you get the screw back button? I could use a few of those.


----------



## LeatherSupplier (Apr 17, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> 
> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> As seen on the web
> ...


Nice job! Super quick and handy!
Frank


----------



## Greycuckoo (Sep 11, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> 
> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> As seen on the web
> ...


It was a very good idea. Nice work!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> 
> *Spoon knife or scorp leather sheaths another version*
> As seen on the web
> ...


Thank you all for the comments, this one is a favourite, easy to use and easy to make.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*

*Carving knifes from old plane iron*
spoon knife from jig saw blade

With a soft spot for tool making and beauty, I decided it was time to make my own carving knifes, found a wonderful old Chinese hand forged plane iron in a drawer of junk in my workshop and decided to give it a go.









This is what we will end up with, two carving knifes and a long blade spoon knife.
(This sketch was made after they had come to life).









Started up with no real plan, just that I wanted two blades, one flat and one curved cutting edge.
Made a rough sketch on the blade and Just went on with a Dremmel cutter.









Here you see the drawing clearly.









Curved blade is roughly there.









On the sander it got a bevel, just roughly there, free hand and spirit. ;-)
Remember to dip in cold water often so you don't burn the metal and destroy the hardening.









I think this is fine.
Love the hand forged finish on the iron.









Both blades are shaped now.









For handles I find some scrap.
A piece of old furniture and a wonderful piece of flamed birch.
Both gifts from my friend Flemming, thanks.









I never did the two half version of a handle, so this will be tested here, just to see if it's quick and the result are fair. So the wood are cut in half, one part the thickness of the blade wider.









Sketching where the blade will be.









Then the shape I want.









Next step is to inlay the blade into the thicker half of the handle.
This takes no time, so yes this is a quick way of making a tool knife.









Blade in place.









Same for the other one.









Sharp chisels and a holdfast make it a joy.









As I was working on the knifes I got the idea to see if I could make a spoon knife from a jig saw blade.
So the teeth's were sanded of, bevel formed and I try gently to shape the blade here.
It was possible and it held it's flex really well after.









New wood, this time from my Norwegian uncle Terje, thanks, he brought me different wood pieces and some iron on his last visit in Denmark.









Two half's again.









Blade fitted in.









Before gluing the blades get some rough edges, like this the glue will have places to stick.









Both sides.









Time to mix some epoxy.









The full side.









Used the 5 min. version so I had to be fast, usually don't use this for knifes.









Strong clamps lots of pressure.









Ohhh yes the blade have to go in.









And glue on top of it.









Again clamps and pressure.
Left them for an hour, just to be sure.









Can you handle this?
Ok no bad jokes MaFe, just move on.









Rough cutting on the band saw.









Lovely piece of wood, the sap wood makes a beautiful contrast.









Now the sides are also rough cut.









Like this the shaping and sanding will take less effort.









New knife, same song.









Sweet, I kind of like the slim curve here.









Marking the center and then the side curves.









Ok we will leave it with that…









Sanding on the spindle sander, this is a wonderful intuitive tool when used for this free hand shaping.









Some details just for pleasure.









Fishy?
Here they are before the sanding.
In fact we could stop here, they are tools after all, but…
So a light sanding, not trying to get rid of the dings and marks, I like this on a tool, like it is born with a life of it's own.









Raw linseed oil in a jar.









Leaving them there overnight.
Then wipe of the oil and give it a wee wax.









We got knifes.









That's what it's all about, a knife that is perfectly fitted to your hand.









Yeps perfect grip for those small details.









The little fishy experiment also seems to be possible, now I can make whatever size I need when I need it.
(Actually I am soon going on a forging class so I will be able to go to next level, but I do love to make tools of what's at hand and that everyone can do after, it does have a special charm).









The end.
(Another small blog might follow up on the spoon and fork).

Hope it can inspire, perhaps even make some old blades get a new life.

*The best of my thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*
> 
> *Carving knifes from old plane iron*
> spoon knife from jig saw blade
> ...


Awesome, Mads!

I see why you like the old hand forged metal. It has a really nice old "look".


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*
> 
> *Carving knifes from old plane iron*
> spoon knife from jig saw blade
> ...


Really interesting blog, and very well presented. I'm interested in hearing how well the jigsaw blade holds up as you start using it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*
> 
> *Carving knifes from old plane iron*
> spoon knife from jig saw blade
> ...


Well done blog as always Mads. Your patience with doing the photography and setting up the post is amazing to me. I just feel like it takes so long to do it, I'd rather work in the shop and leave it at that.


----------



## thecarpentershands (May 20, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*
> 
> *Carving knifes from old plane iron*
> spoon knife from jig saw blade
> ...


You've done it again! Never cease to amaze me. Great work, well done! Very inspiring!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*
> 
> *Carving knifes from old plane iron*
> spoon knife from jig saw blade
> ...


What Ken said


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*
> 
> *Carving knifes from old plane iron*
> spoon knife from jig saw blade
> ...


Awesome, thanks for posting and the inspiration


----------



## pbyrne (Jan 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*
> 
> *Carving knifes from old plane iron*
> spoon knife from jig saw blade
> ...


Mads,
I have an old plane iron in mind for this project.

Very inspiring, thank you for going to the effort of making beautiful instructional blogs like this one.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*
> 
> *Carving knifes from old plane iron*
> spoon knife from jig saw blade
> ...


Excellent reuse Mads!


----------



## GerardoArg1 (Dec 10, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*
> 
> *Carving knifes from old plane iron*
> spoon knife from jig saw blade
> ...


Beatiful Mads. Is a very well explained work. Thank and congratulations for that toys.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*
> 
> *Carving knifes from old plane iron*
> spoon knife from jig saw blade
> ...


Awesome blog and recycling ;-)


----------



## dalethewhale (May 29, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*
> 
> *Carving knifes from old plane iron*
> spoon knife from jig saw blade
> ...


Some posts are a joy to read and look at.
This is one of them!
Thank you.
Whale


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*
> 
> *Carving knifes from old plane iron*
> spoon knife from jig saw blade
> ...


Cool looking knives. You took a lot of time to document the whole process (as usual) and
it is very much appreciated. I really like the small anvil as well. I'm a son of a son of a blacksmith
and enjoy a bit of tinkering.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*
> 
> *Carving knifes from old plane iron*
> spoon knife from jig saw blade
> ...


Thnx for the ride Mads. Well done. What in the world did you use to cut up that plane iron? That's some hardened steel. Thnx in advance.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*
> 
> *Carving knifes from old plane iron*
> spoon knife from jig saw blade
> ...


Nice work Mads. You've got to think of something to make with them now.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*
> 
> *Carving knifes from old plane iron*
> spoon knife from jig saw blade
> ...


They turned out great. Nice work


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*
> 
> *Carving knifes from old plane iron*
> spoon knife from jig saw blade
> ...


Great work Mads and very inspiring. If I had a choice you would definitely be one of my neighbors.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Carving knifes from old plane iron - spoon knife from jig saw blade*
> 
> *Carving knifes from old plane iron*
> spoon knife from jig saw blade
> ...


"This is what we will end up with, two carving knifes and a long blade spoon knife.
(This sketch was made after they had come to life)."

So THATs how it's done! Heeheehee great pictures and build story, Mads. Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Wood cup / Kuksa - or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature...*

*Wood cup / Kuksa*
or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature…

After a walk in the forest with Filiz I came home with some wood…
Just could not resist since I just worked on my carving tools.
So it was time to put some of these tools to work.









I had no plan for the green wood when I brought it home, but I realized that this one had the size to become a fine little cup, so I cut the wood up for this one.
Last time I made a cup I was in Scotland: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89610
(As you can see behind I also work on some spoons).









Was considering to use a hand drill for the initial hollow out, but thought it would be more fun to test different hollow out methods.









First the gouge and some good tobacco.









It is quick and easy with a fair weight mallet.









Also easy to control direction.









So I finish the rough shape with this method.
Quick and clean.









Then a dogleg gouge for thaping the lowest part.









And finally spoon knifes, nice and sharp to finish up the shape.
I do like these knifes, they cut like a knife in butter.









I use a band saw to help me up a little.









Rough shaping the outside.
The rest of the shaping was done by hand with knifes and a sharp chisel, was so much into the process that I forgot to take pictures. ;-)









Then I worked the bowl with scrapers, like this I could get a wonderful surface on the inside.









I do like scrapers and like to have sizes that fit the job.









A few spots was taken with sandpaper, some of the hollow spots was not easy to reach with the scrapers.
Here you also see the two new knifes I just made and brought to the test, they worked like a dream, sharp and holding the edge.









We gut a cup!









Since the wood were drying out relatively fast I decided to soak it 24 hours in raw linseed oil to prevent it from cracking. It would have been better if I had the patience to wait with the outside until the wood was dry I guess.









Do love the linseed oil.









Next day I decided to polish it up to make it more waterproof, don't know if it was needed but I did it.









It did look like it makes the surface more dense and at least it makes it even more beautiful.









The outside also get a wee polish, this just for the joy and to make it more easy to clean.









Some bees wax and I think it must be enough.
(Before using the cup I will clean it in hot water, so I don't get all that in my coffee.









Yes I am happy, perfect size for coffee.
Especially I look forward to a field espresso: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/40855









Smiles.









So I put my brand on it.









Not perfect, but full of life, just like I try to be my self.









Perhaps I will rework the handle, think it will look beautiful if I can make it into a ring shape, but this will be when sitting in nature.









Time to test it after a good cleaning.
Coffee time.









Wauuu that is wonderful, drinking coffee from a self made cup, the wood against the lips are like silk.
Yes I can recommend every one make them self a cup, I had a wonderful time and will now have a unique pleasure drinking coffee when enjoying the beauty of nature.

Hope it can inspire, who knows, perhaps a few cups.

*The best of my thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Wood cup / Kuksa - or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature...*
> 
> *Wood cup / Kuksa*
> or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature…
> ...


Ah Mads you are nothing if not full of life!
Well done, enjoy your field espresso.


----------



## bch (Jan 14, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Wood cup / Kuksa - or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature...*
> 
> *Wood cup / Kuksa*
> or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature…
> ...


Mafe: Inspiring indeed! Now I just need to acquire some gouges. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thecarpentershands (May 20, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Wood cup / Kuksa - or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature...*
> 
> *Wood cup / Kuksa*
> or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature…
> ...


Amazing as usual!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Wood cup / Kuksa - or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature...*
> 
> *Wood cup / Kuksa*
> or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature…
> ...


I can smell the wonderful aroma of the coffee from here!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Wood cup / Kuksa - or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature...*
> 
> *Wood cup / Kuksa*
> or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature…
> ...


Very nice Mads. I have to admit that I'm lazy so I would probably turn the cup part on the lathe and then carve the handle, but I do like the carving marks on yours which give it a lot of character.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Wood cup / Kuksa - or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature...*
> 
> *Wood cup / Kuksa*
> or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature…
> ...


You beat me to it Mads. I have the stuff to make a couple of kuksas but I haven't had time to do it yet. Seeing your lovely cup full of coffee made me remember just how good your coffee is.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Wood cup / Kuksa - or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature...*
> 
> *Wood cup / Kuksa*
> or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature…
> ...


Cheers


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Wood cup / Kuksa - or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature...*
> 
> *Wood cup / Kuksa*
> or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature…
> ...


well done Mads.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Wood cup / Kuksa - or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature...*
> 
> *Wood cup / Kuksa*
> or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature…
> ...


The grain inside the cup is beautiful, Mads, like swirling steam from your coffee. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Wood cup / Kuksa - or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature...*
> 
> *Wood cup / Kuksa*
> or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature…
> ...


Hi LJ's,
CFrye, I also had a big smile on my lips after scraping the inside, how the wood revealed its spirit to me.
Ken, smiles and drinks coffee.
Roger, Cheers.
Brit, I will look forward to see what you come up with, I am sure it will not be my last, it was pure joy.
stefang, yes I think I will try that also at one time, just for the challenge.
lew, me too. ;-)
thecarpentershands, big smile.
bch, yes tools seem to grow here, one fine day I will not be able to get out of the shop, but a few gouges are always useful.
shipwright, I often think I don't get anything done… Then I look at LJ and realize it's not true, must be because I feel like playing and not like getting things done… Feel so much alive these days. Thanks.
Thank you all for the wonderful words.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Wood cup / Kuksa - or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature...*
> 
> *Wood cup / Kuksa*
> or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature…
> ...


Mads - If I remember correctly, don't you have a lot of birch trees in Denmark? You should see if you can find a nice bit of birch burl and make a traditional one, then you wouldn't have to worry about the pith splitting on you further down the road.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Wood cup / Kuksa - or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature...*
> 
> *Wood cup / Kuksa*
> or just a wonderful way to drink a cappuccino in nature…
> ...


Yes Andy we have quite a lot of birch here, will love to find a good burl for it at some time.
I am always keeping my eyes open, but don't really have contacts for wood here.
Smiles,
Mads
Just made a small blog on DIY scrapers, may be interesting for you on your carving journey.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Carving tool edge protection - so simple it takes only one picture.*

*Carving tool sheath*
so simple it takes only one picture.

This is a one picture blog, that's really all it takes.
I have been doing a lot of thinking on how to make sheaths for my carving tools, made different versions and all of them take time to make and none of them works with all shapes.
The other day working with my tools I got this simple idea.









Yes it's not a joke.
Just find some soft leather, cut a triangle shape that ends in a string shape.
Wrap the tool and let the end lock it self into the leather.
Really this is all you need and will work on all kinds of tools, knifes, gouges, chisels and so on.
It takes no time to open and no time to wrap up.
You can see a unwrapped leather in the middle, where I made a fold for a chisel before wrapping it.

Hope it can inspire, or at least keep tools sharp.

*The best of my thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Carving tool edge protection - so simple it takes only one picture.*
> 
> *Carving tool sheath*
> so simple it takes only one picture.
> ...


Simple is good!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Carving tool edge protection - so simple it takes only one picture.*
> 
> *Carving tool sheath*
> so simple it takes only one picture.
> ...


Great protection for the edges and also reduces unnecessary cuts. All good Mads!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Carving tool edge protection - so simple it takes only one picture.*
> 
> *Carving tool sheath*
> so simple it takes only one picture.
> ...


Love me the me the K.I.S.S. principle


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Carving tool edge protection - so simple it takes only one picture.*
> 
> *Carving tool sheath*
> so simple it takes only one picture.
> ...


That a good way to make use of scraps of leather Mads. I'll have to try that.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Carving tool edge protection - so simple it takes only one picture.*
> 
> *Carving tool sheath*
> so simple it takes only one picture.
> ...


I am not a fan of this method. But have not found one I really like .. yet.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Carving tool edge protection - so simple it takes only one picture.*
> 
> *Carving tool sheath*
> so simple it takes only one picture.
> ...


Hi guys,
snowdog, why?
Brit, it's quick and clean.
Soda, yes nothing like KISS. ;-)
stefang, most of all I am lazy, so to sharpen again because a blade was not protected are waste of time, laugh. 
Lew, yes really good.
Thank you for the comments, if someone have good ideas pls. let me know.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Carving tool edge protection - so simple it takes only one picture.*
> 
> *Carving tool sheath*
> so simple it takes only one picture.
> ...


Good Idea Mads,I've also used the fingers from old leather gloves.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Carving tool edge protection - so simple it takes only one picture.*
> 
> *Carving tool sheath*
> so simple it takes only one picture.
> ...


Thanks Jim, that's a clever idea, here an alternative are rubber tubing from bicycle.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Sharpening on the go - small tin of what you need.*

*Sharpening on the go*
small tin of what you need.

I like to bring this small tin when I leave the workshop with sharp tools.
More precise when I bring carving tools and a knifes on the go.
It just joined me for a travel in Turkey and will again this summer.









Yeps nothing fancy, just a a small mint tin. 
Here next to a Turkish pocket knife.









Now open, you will be surprised how much a small tin can hold.
What you see here are a flat and a round leather strap for honing.









Finger protector (in lid), wax, honing compound, cloth, sharpening stone (two sided).









Small files, iron saw piece, sharpening stone black and white one side round.
Scrapers flat and round, sandpaper grid 120-2500, drill piece for making a bur on scrapers, small knifes.









All of it.
With this kit you can sharpen most tools and make a finish on small projects.
It's just what you need for a spoon carving set.

Hope it can inspire, or at least keep some tools sharp.

*The best of my thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Sharpening on the go - small tin of what you need.*
> 
> *Sharpening on the go*
> small tin of what you need.
> ...


Very interesting…

I guess I will have to look for stuff that comes in those nice little tin cans! 

Thank you…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Sharpening on the go - small tin of what you need.*
> 
> *Sharpening on the go*
> small tin of what you need.
> ...


Wow! Amazing what you packed into such a tiny space


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Sharpening on the go - small tin of what you need.*
> 
> *Sharpening on the go*
> small tin of what you need.
> ...


Cool kit Mads.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Sharpening on the go - small tin of what you need.*
> 
> *Sharpening on the go*
> small tin of what you need.
> ...


Wow, lots of stuff in one little box. Everything you need for a keen edge!!


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Sharpening on the go - small tin of what you need.*
> 
> *Sharpening on the go*
> small tin of what you need.
> ...





> Very interesting…
> 
> I guess I will have to look for stuff that comes in those nice little tin cans!
> 
> - Joe Lyddon


Altoids in the US.
Much better than Festool Systainers for organization. 

Beautiful post, Mads!


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Sharpening on the go - small tin of what you need.*
> 
> *Sharpening on the go*
> small tin of what you need.
> ...


Well Mads, you might call it a "small tin", and it is only a few centimeters long, but somehow you seem to have found about 0.25m³ of space inside it.
Really well thought out, and it looks like you have virtually everything that you might require when you are out of your workshop. I like it.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Sharpening on the go - small tin of what you need.*
> 
> *Sharpening on the go*
> small tin of what you need.
> ...


The best things come in small packages.
Best thoughts…


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Sharpening on the go - small tin of what you need.*
> 
> *Sharpening on the go*
> small tin of what you need.
> ...


Cool stuff Mads.

-Madts.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Sharpening on the go - small tin of what you need.*
> 
> *Sharpening on the go*
> small tin of what you need.
> ...


Great kit Mads. I was almost expecting to see some folded clothes and maybe a pair of shoes in there too.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Sharpening on the go - small tin of what you need.*
> 
> *Sharpening on the go*
> small tin of what you need.
> ...


It's bigger on the inside….interesting kit!

When you're traveling, how does this go through security?

DanK


----------



## fatman51 (May 16, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Sharpening on the go - small tin of what you need.*
> 
> *Sharpening on the go*
> small tin of what you need.
> ...


We have Sucrets tins in the US too.










Nice kit Madts, everything you need to work with on the road.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Sharpening on the go - small tin of what you need.*
> 
> *Sharpening on the go*
> small tin of what you need.
> ...


Hi,
fatman51, they look lovely, I do have a soft spot for candy tins, cool name.
DanK, it will not pass security, not even a screwdriver will now and this kit holds knifes and sharp undefinable edges, so no way, it goes in the suitcase. If you take out the scrapers, files and knifes I see no problem, perhaps even the card scrapers will go.
stefang, big laugh here, thanks.
Madts, it's mints…
shipwright, yeps less is more. ;-)
Druid, thanks, I did wish it was a wee bigger once in a while while I was fitting it.
johnhutchinson, I ahve a few of the Altoids, for a Dane they are really cool, did a router plane that fitted in one a while back.
Jim Jakosh, yes Jim we have to stay sharp even we get older and sometimes we need a wee help.
Brit, yes you should have one for the hotel woodworking, I was actually giving you a thought in Turkey while I used it.
Lew, need is the mother…
Joe Lyddon, worst part is we have to empty these cans to use them, that can really be a tough job… ;-)
Smiles and thanks to all of you,
Mads


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Sharpening on the go - small tin of what you need.*
> 
> *Sharpening on the go*
> small tin of what you need.
> ...


Wow Mads, that is incredible! Great kit, thanks for sharing.


----------

